# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Batmobile, DIY AI-powered smart robot car, CircuitMess d.o.o., Lučko, Croatia

## Airicist2

Developer - CircuitMess d.o.o.

Home page - circuitmess.com/batmobile

"CircuitMess Batmobile - A DIY AI-powered car" on Indiegogo

"A STEM kit that will teach you about autonomous driving, and machine learning while exploring the world of electronics & programming" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist2

CircuitMess Batmobile - a DIY AI-powered smart robot car

Nov 6, 2021




> A STEM kit that will teach you about autonomous driving, and machine learning while exploring the world of electronics & programming

----------


## Airicist2

CircuitMess Batmobile - become a STEM Super Hero while exploring the world of electronics & coding

Dec 1, 2021

----------

